
Show HN: Soccer CLI, a command line interface for soccer scores - architv07
https://github.com/architv/soccer-cli
======
architv07
Hi everyone! Soccer CLI is a simple command line utility which I created a
while back. It's soccer for hackers.

------
mahouse
You mean football.

~~~
fiatjaf
"Soccer" is the traditional English word for football.

